# Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

*Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? *


----------



## sigfra (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Hallo...

einfache Regel für einen angenehmen Umgang untereinander....  

ein kurzes " Hallo " ...  

und nach dem Schreiben ein kurzes Tschüss ???? .... o.ä. ...  

... so wie deine Beiträge schreibst, ohne jegliche Begrüßung usw...  

einfach reinknallen und fertig...  

na gut... jeder so wie er es will... und kann ... und vielleicht auch gelernt hat...  

vielleicht sehen es die anderen Mitglieder anders.... mal schauen... 

ich persönlich finde es halt " unhöflich " ... 

das gleiche in Kurzform hatte ich aber schon in einem deiner anderen Beiträge/ Fragen geschrieben...


----------



## MarkusK (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Zu deiner Frage: "Der __ Shubunkin wird im Gartenteich bis zu 30 cm groß", hätte dir auch die Suche hier rausgeworfen. Wenn du mehr wissen willst: klickst du - defekter Link entfernt -

Im Übrigen muss ich Frank Recht geben, der Ton macht die Musik und ein "bitte" oder "bis dann" machen das Posten und Lesen einfach unterhaltsamer.


----------



## sigfra (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Hallo Markus...


----------



## guenter (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

hallo Shubunki,

hast sicher vorher im forum gelesen. sind das nicht alle nette leute?
wie sollen wir dich anreden? zu deiner frage, 30cm können sie schon werden.
alles richtet sich auch nach der grösse des teiches.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*



> alles richtet sich auch nach der grösse des teiches.



Moin,
spielt das wirklich eine Rolle?
Wird das Wachstum durch einen kleineren Teich beeinflußt?
Habe mal gelesen, daß es keine Rolle spielt...  :?


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Moin,

soweit ich mich noch an meine Ausbildungszeit und meinen Berufsschullehrer erinnere (ein passionierter Aquarien- und Fischfreund)...
Die Größe spielt theoretisch keine Rolle.
Praktisch dann doch.
Ist schwierig zu erklären... es gab mal Untersuchungen an Karpfen, die wurden in viel zu kleine Becken gesetzt. Bei der einen Gruppe wurden sämtliche Eiweißausscheidungen (oder irgendwas anderes  es ist zu lange her) usw. aus dem Wasser entfernt, bei der anderen glaube nur normal gefiltert etc.
Die Fische wuchsen.... die normal gefilterten blieben um einiges kleiner als die, deren Eiweißausscheidungen aus dem Wasser entfernt wurden. Am Ende konnten sich letztere glaube nicht mal mehr umdrehen. 
Ich weiß nicht, wo dieser Versuch stattfand... so von wegen Tierschutz. Aber auch in meinem Barschbecken habe ich ähnliches beobachtet. Die __ Barsche bleiben in meinem doch recht kleinem 112l Becken um einiges kleiner, als die Eltern in >200l!
Also gibt es da einen Zusammenhang und teilweise auch eine Anpassung.

Allerdings würde ich mir nicht so die Sorgen um die absolut Größe machen, sondern um die Vermehrung und die ausgeschiedenen Stoffe nach dem Füttern... vor allem, wenn man neu anfängt und filterlos fahren will.
Das kann ohne ein stabiles System (eingefahren, Bodengrund drin + viele Pflanzen) ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. :?


----------



## bonsai (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Moin Annett,
hast schon Recht.
Gleiche Versuche wurden mit Forellen in Fliessgewässern gemacht, deren Bewegungsraum gegen null ging. Durch Sieböffnungen in Längsrichtung wurde aber Strömung und damit Frischwasser und Nahrung zugeführt.
Die Forellen wuchsen prächtig. Der begrenzende FAktor scheint tatsächlich die Konzentration von Eiweißverbindungen zu sein, die beim unvollständigen Abbau von Stoffwechselprodukten entstehen.
Deutlich wird dieses Problem auch in den zahllosen Koiteichen, die trotz weit ausreichender mechanischer und biologischer Filterrung mit Wachstums- und Gesundheitsproblemen der Fische zu kämpfen haben.
Hier wird in der Masse der Fälle ein ganz entscheidender Satz, der sich durchgängig in der Literatur wiederfindet, nicht angewandt. 
"Wöchentlicher Teilwasserwechsel je nach Besatzdichte 10-20% des Teichwassers".

nördliche Grüße
Norbert


----------



## neipel (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Hallo und sorri wegen der anrede und so hatte gestern einfach keine zeit.


----------



## tomz (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*

Bei großem Teich und guten Bedingungen bis 30 cm sonst gleich groß wie Golfische.

Gruß
tomz


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wie groß werden Shubunkis ??? (WICHTIG)*



			
				neipel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und sorri wegen der anrede und so hatte gestern einfach keine zeit.


 
Auch wenn es wohl so etwas wie eine Entschuldigung sein soll .... die Zeit fehlte Dir hierbei wohl leider wieder ???


----------

